
Power Twitter: Inline Media, Integrated Search And A Lot More - ctingom
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/03/power-twitter-for-firefox-inline-media-integrated-search-and-a-lot-more/
======
danw
I've been using power twitter for a while and it was great, showing images and
videos inline. The 1.0 release however is terrible with on hover overlays,
inserting its own branding and obtrusive javascript which breaks middle
clicking for example. Find an old 0.93 version if you can.

